# Treatment Locations & Types



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's a proposal for treatment. Since this is our great room, I don't want to go overboard with treatments.

Front Corners: (1) or (2 stacked) GIK Tri-traps in each corner

Side Walls: (1) GIK 242 on stands at 1st reflection point

Some questions:
Is there a big difference if I add the 2nd stacked corner traps?
Should 244's be used in the corners instead of the tri-traps?
Is it OK for the stands to be located a foot away from one of the walls?
Shoud I put GIK Monsters or 244's or 242's behind each front speaker? And the center speaker?
How about behind the listening position?
Any other suggestions?

In order to get this to happen, I can't get too crazy. Even then it may not happen because of aesthetics. Advice is welcome.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Double Tri Traps is a great solution if you can slide it by the inspector. 244's will do a good job but the Tri's will go deeper. If you can only get by with one in each corner to allow some nic-nacks to be put on top for decoration, better than nothing. Personally, I think it looks BETTER with stacked pairs as the whole corner looks the same then.

You'll need more than 1 panel on each side wall for reflections. Plan on at least 2. The most likely solution would be 2 on each side wall and 1 behind each main speaker.

Add in the 1-2 pair of TriTraps and I'd leave it at that for now and not push the issue with the boss. If you can go this far, make sure she gets a good dose of before and after. That might open the door for more later on.

Bryan


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks, Bryan
So just to be clear (please clarify)...

1~2 tri-traps in each front corner.
2 242's on each side wall.
1 242 behind each main speaker.

What about the center speaker? Or is that not as necessary as the mains?
242's for all, or should some be 244's (behnd the mains should not be as objectionable)?
(2 242's on each side wall will completely cover our fireplace, so this may not win approval. May have to get by with 1, we'll see.)


----------

